# Converting Attic Knee Wall Space to Insulated Closet



## gigascott (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an uninsulated attic knee wall space that I would like to convert to an insulated closet. I have attached a picture of what I would like to do and here are the steps I am planning to take:

1. Take out the insulation from behind the drywall. 

2. Move that insulation to the slanted rafters with air flow spacers between the plywood and the insulation. I probably will need to purchase more insulation since I don't think the insulation from behind the drywall will be enough.

3. Put in vertical studs that connect the slanted rafters to the floor. This would be the backbone to a small vertical wall.

4. Put insulation between the built studs. Do I need anything behind this insulation? I suppose it will stay in place because it is squeezed between the studs, right?

5. Install paneling to cover insulation on the slanted rafters, the new vertical wall, and the back of the drywall wall.

6. The small door that allows access to the space has a gasket seal on it. I would then remove that gasket and probably shorten the door some to allow for air circulation into the new cloest.

Does anyone see a problem with what I am proposing? I am planning to use 3/16" thick paneling to finish the closet. Do I need drywall or something else between the paneling and insulation? I suppose I need to caulk the seams of the paneling to seal the room, no? Thoughts? 

-gigascott


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would use unfaced insulation and then cover it with 6 mil plastic as it's a better seal against air filtration. You would overlap the edges and tape them. You want to make sure the edges overlap from wall to wall and wall to ceiling. Where it hits the floor, you can caulk the edge. You can always use rigid insulation behind the kneewall to keep the insulation in place.
Ron


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

I was researching this about a month ago and like this PDF file that I found.

Best of luck! Send some pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## EastNashville (May 10, 2010)

I am about to do the same thing and was wondering if you finished this project and any tips? Thanks.


----------



## DigitalMike (Dec 3, 2010)

I am also working on this same project right now. 

I have removed the old wall board from the knee wall, and am removing the old Gyproc Insulation. I need to re-wire the rooms and was also considering putting some lights into this closet controlled by a switch just inside the small door.

My only concern about all of this is do i seal the soffits, or leave them clear?

I'm not sure weather to make it a cold closet with ventilation to outside, or seal the closet and heat it from inside.

Has anyone done this before? any advise?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't understand why you would vent a closet to the exterior. It's part of the interior envelope of the house, treat it that way. 
Soffit vents stay open. You would frame the closet. Insulate and vapor barrier it. 
Ron


----------



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)

Any pics of the finished project ?


----------



## Hunter25 (Jan 19, 2011)

i am doing the same thing right now. do you have any before during and after pictures?


----------

